

Songkick's most common feature request? Listings for countries other than US/UK. - hailpixel
http://www.songkick.com/blog/2008/11/05/listings-for-canada-australia-new-zealand-just-went-live/

======
truebosko
Very nice, the Canadian listings look good .. I like the "View by Artist" tab

------
tomjen
Well yes only selling stuff to the US is something that can really turn me of
a site, even if their services later becomes available to the rest of us. This
isn't the real world, so stop treating us as second rate citizens.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
You eat elephants one bite at a time. Startups usually have to pick an area to
start with, whether it's a demographic, a feature set, or a geographic area.
Don't take it personally.

